# Metal roof versus asphalt shingles



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I put a new roof on my house in 2005 and now 10 years later am in need of another roof. This was supposedly 25 year shingles but from what I read no matter what the rating asphalt shingles almost always fail between 10 to 15 years. 
Of course the roof I had put on in 2005 I didn't really give due diligence to the research process and just hired the first roofing crew that came along. As there was some percentage of insurance claim on that roof it might have been a roofing company referred from the insurance company. I can't quite remember.
Anyway I just had a quote done this morning on a new asphalt roof and am having a quote done this coming Monday on a metal roof. Doing some research it seems that asphalt shingles have changed somewhat as they now are made up of fibre glass as well. This is supposed to help with fire retardent, algae resistant and supposedly last longer. Although I've also read that fibre glass doesn't hold up well to the cold They are rated for 50 years and have a limited lifetime warranty. The 2 brand options I've been given are iko cambridge or CRC Biltmore. From what I've read so far they get very bad reviews and the 2 companies are basically IKO
The quote for my house was $5,000 and if the metal roof comes in at double, which I expect it will or more then I am going to be very reluctant to spend that much. I figure at 8 or 9k It would be something I'd seriously consider.
I plan to stay in the house for another 5 to 10 years. Probably closer to 10. When I do list the house I don't want the house to look like its almost ready for a new roof.
So just wondering if there are any here that are more knowledgeable than me with some advice.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If it were me, I would go with metal. I re-did my roof a few years ago, and just didn't have the budget for steel. Next time I will definitely go with steel. A few things you can do to prolong the life of your roof if you go with asphalt: make sure you have plenty of ventilation in your attic; put 3' of ice and water shield on the leading edge of your roof; and tar paper the rest before you lay any shingles.

Edit: One more thing to consider is disposal costs of an asphalt roof in 10-15 years. The cost isn't going to go down. In the unlikely event that you need to replace your steel roof, there are places that will pay you to take it off your hands.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think I'll have the budget for a metal roof either. The only quote I have so far is for asphalt/fibreglass shingles. I've got a number of options from the roofer as to brand. The one I'm leaning towards is GAF Timberline HD but I'm going to inquire what the upcharge would be for the Timberline HD Ultra which is there best shingle. I figure if it turns out that I can't afford a metal roof then maybe the best course of action is to at least go with a premium shingle.
From my research it looks like a metal roof is going to cost me $12,000 + which I think is just out of reach for me. I'll know for sure costs this Monday when they come for the quote.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If you're staying in the house for 10 years and you decide on metal the question is whether the upgraded roof will ad resale value. I would pay a slightly higher price for a resale house that has a maintenance free roof. If you have trees in the vicinity of your roof metal is more durable.

You can visit a shingle distributor in your area. Most will sell to homeowners and are willing to give advice on their products.
ps..I used to deliver shingles to homes in the GTA and they were the IKO brand. Roofmart seems to have locations in many areas.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never heard anything negative about metal roofs, although I'm sure installer errors could lead to leaks.
But, unlike Ed, I don't think you would get your money back in resale. So I'd have to consider if there was any likelihood that I will still be In the house after 10 yrs.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The ratings for asphalt shingles are for perfect conditions. My experience, if you don't have a low slope roof where water tends to sit or roll off far more slowly, you keeps trees trimmed back and not brushing the shingles, you never shovel your roof, you should be able to expect 80%-90% of the rating. 25 year shingle, 20-22 years. I was a roofer for 20 years, personally I would avoid anything they advertise as a 50 year roof. You pay a HUGE premium, which isn't directly proportional to the extra years you get. Besides, don't you want to take a peek at the wood underneath every 20-25 years? As far as metal roofing goes, most of the issues tend to be with regards to the coatings on them peeling, fading etc., very little issue with leakage IF installed correctly.

Oh, and don't kid yourself that they're maintenance free. Just because the metal roofing lasts 50 years doesn't mean the sealing around vulnerable areas does. Best bang for your buck? Seriously, that shitty old corrugated metal roofing they do barns with. But who wants that on their house?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

will be watching this discussion....have to do a new roof on my place as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> The ratings for asphalt shingles are for perfect conditions. My experience, if you don't have a low slope roof where water tends to sit or roll off far more slowly, you keeps trees trimmed back and not brushing the shingles, you never shovel your roof, you should be able to expect 80%-90% of the rating. 25 year shingle, 20-22 years. I was a roofer for 20 years, personally I would avoid anything they advertise as a 50 year roof. You pay a HUGE premium, which isn't directly proportional to the extra years you get. Besides, don't you want to take a peek at the wood underneath every 20-25 years? As far as metal roofing goes, most of the issues tend to be with regards to the coatings on them peeling, fading etc., very little issue with leakage IF installed correctly.
> 
> Oh, and don't kid yourself that they're maintenance free. Just because the metal roofing lasts 50 years doesn't mean the sealing around vulnerable areas does. Best bang for your buck? Seriously, that shitty old corrugated metal roofing they do barns with. But who wants that on their house?


In '78 I helped my brother put a metal (the old barn style) roof on his house. In 1990 when he put a larger solar panel grid on his roof we replaced all the screws. That's about all that's been done to the roof. We have a low slope tar and gravel roof on our place. All I've had to do so far is top up the gravel every spring. If we keep the place long enough I'll go for a metal roof. With the same type as my brother has except where his is galvanized ours will have to be coated. To get our 14'x25' garage re-shingled cost $2300.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

When I bought my house 15 years ago I had the roof done a few years later. It lasted maybe 5 years before I started having leaks so I replaced it with a metal roof about 10 years ago. It still looks new and no leaks. It cost me about $3500 back then (about double what shingles would have cost) on my 1500 sq ft house but I am happy with the metal roof. 

I have a small rental house next door (700 sq ft) that I am thinking about putting a metal roof on this year. It will probably cost me a half a years worth of rent but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love hate thing with metal. I put a lot on in the 80's that looks like crap now, Branford may be ok but snow will slide at take off chimneys, plumbing stacks etc etc. so you really have to consider preventative measures in such places. How complicated is the roof itself? Lots of dormers etc?

If you spend extra monies on ice and watershield under shingles it makes a pretty bulletproof roof.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Long panel metal roofs can be beautiful. There's plenty of attractive profiles out there than the crappy barnmaster junk. I'd stay away from metal shakes as they are not walkable in the event you need to do service (collapse and dent). 
Advantages; 50 years no problem. Disadvantages; Noisy in the rain, need for snow jacks, leak prone if very low slopes

If you stick to shingles, go fiberglass. Big difference, but no matter what you do, be sure you have lots of attic & soffit vents. Without it, your 25 year roof could be toast in less than 10


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Disadvantages; Noisy in the rain...


Rain noise isn't usually a big deal if you have adequate insulation in your attic. 

"Barn steel" suffers from a poor reputation, but, as has been mentioned, there is stuff out there that looks pretty decent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> If it were me, I would go with metal. I re-did my roof a few years ago, and just didn't have the budget for steel. Next time I will definitely go with steel. A few things you can do to prolong the life of your roof if you go with asphalt: make sure you have plenty of ventilation in your attic;_* put 3' of ice and water shield on the leading edge of your roof; and tar paper the rest before you lay any shingles.*_


I have heard people swear by the ice and water shield and the tar paper. Is there any real evidence for that? I have been told by roofers that it is only for extra protection in the case of a leak. I hope you can clear this up once and for all. 

The ventilation suggestion is a good one for it seems it may be a problem in this case since the shingles were kaput so early on this house. A powered roof vent might be a good idea as they do keep the roof cooler and save up to 10% on your A/C costs. I had one on a house I built in Nova Scotia and didn't need A/C and I like my house cool.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Ice and water shield is very important. It keeps ice from creeping up under the shingles and lifting them. 
Had my roof done 5 years ago. A couple of things I learned is to use a reputable roofer. One who will walk the roof for the quote, and inspect everything. I had one roofer come to the house look at the front and just say $5000.00. Since he was half the price of everybody else I checked with a neighbour (who used this guy). My neighbour's comments can not be repeated in mixed company. 
I ended up hiring a company that was extremely professional. He had a binder with pictures, samples and all his insurance and training certificates. They kept the area around the house spotless and covered everything against damage. Work was done exactly as promised and at the exact quoted price.
We did go with the more expensive 40 year shingle (it was only about 10% more) as it looked heavier, with better colour, and I didn't want to have to do this again.
Make sure the roofer has insurance (WSIB) and shows his certificate. It is the law in Ontario, and you could be liable for injury if he doesn't have it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had our place done in 2011. Re-sheathed with plywood (over the original planks, screwed), wrapped with Tyvek or equivalent (I forget the specific brand name), new valley flashing, new soffit, fascia, frieze board, trough, vents, and whatever the longest rated shingles were. No idea what it cost as it was an insurance job (it was part of roughly 100 grand worth of tornado related restoration work), but we're very happy to have had it done. The previous shingles were installed in '95, again an insurance job related to cyclone damage. It was interesting to me that the old roof lasted 16 years given that the contractor then hid huge gaps in the sheathing, essentially suspending shingles in mid air...good slope and tar that sticks I guess. 

Still, had we the extra coin, we would have done a metal roof. I don't want to have the roof done again when I'm elderly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Somewhere I read that north america is the only place in the world that uses asphalt shingles. The rest of the world uses metal, wood, slate or variations there of. 

Some of my neighbors have a new roof system that's made of metal with the look of shingles. I think he said a hundred year grantee, transferable to new owners. It's not cheap though, $20K for a 1000 sq.ft. foot print house.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's my observation that asphalt/fibreglass shingles suffer most from weather and birds. Walk an established neighbourhood and you can always see the weather-side and where a tv antenna attracted the birds and their poop.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

We did metal on my parents' house about 10 years ago, dark green, hasn't faded much, if at all, no leaks. We did it ourselves with the help of a BIL who was a contractor. Their house is 1700sq. feet, took us a weekend, but I don't recall what it cost. Not a difficult job, but no dormers, valleys etc. I just built a 40'x60' hobby building and went with metal roof. Next time I need to do my house, it will be metal for sure.

Regards


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I do roofing and wouldnt recommend metal, nor would I recommend iko/crc (they're the same company and are in the middle of a huge class action lawsuit) if you're going with shingles, choose either GAF timberline or Owens Corning.

Yes, it is true that metal will last longer than shingles, but in 30 years it will still look like a horribly aged roof, and most people change their roofing system because it looks like crap, not because its functionality is shot. I would rather have a horribly aged roof that cost less to install and is more easily replaced. 

also, when you've made your decision, save yourself some money by hiring an independent company to do the installation. Contractors who sub out the work generally charge more and have a lower quality control.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> I do roofing and wouldnt recommend metal, nor would I recommend iko/crc (they're the same company and are in the middle of a huge class action lawsuit) if you're going with shingles, choose either GAF timberline or Owens Corning.
> 
> Yes, it is true that metal will last longer than shingles, but in 30 years it will still look like a horribly aged roof, and most people change their roofing system because it looks like crap, not because its functionality is shot. I would rather have a horribly aged roof that cost less to install and is more easily replaced.
> 
> also, when you've made your decision, save yourself some money by hiring an independent company to do the installation. Contractors who sub out the work generally charge more and have a lower quality control.


I was looking at the GAF timberline HD Ultra but it seems this company is plagued by lawsuits as well. I just had a quote today from a roofer on the Owens Corning Duration with limited lifetime warranty. Really my aim is to put a roof on my house that won't look like its almost ready for a new roof in 10 years when I get ready to list it. A metal roof in 10 years would still have enough life in it that it would probably get through the next owner if he stayed for 20 years. That would be a great selling feature. The problem is my budget is probably no more than 8 grand. The first quote I received was $5,000 (choice of iko cambridge AR, CRC Biltmore AR, GAF Timberline HD or Owens Corning Duration) and the quote today was for $4,600 for Owens Corning Duration. As far as reviews on both of these contractors, on Homestars each company has only had 2 despite being around for a lot of years. The lower quote has a good review and a bad review. The higher quote has both good reviews. 
The metal roof company I'll be getting a quote from on Monday (New Steel Roofers) Has a lot of reviews (About 15 pages) and from what I see almost all are perfect 10 scores with the odd one at about 7 and one 0 that I saw. Not sure what else I could do for due diligence in checking out these contractors. I'm leaning towards metal but I have a feeling budget is going to restrict me to asphalt.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Do not trust Homestars for reviews. I was asked(pleaded) by an ex co-worker to give positive feedback for a roofing job that was sloppy (but no leaks).

What's the issue with IKO? The roofing supply distributor I used to work for 8 years ago spoke highly of the product(they were an authorized distributor)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Do not trust Homestars for reviews. I was asked(pleaded) by an ex co-worker to give positive feedback for a roofing job that was sloppy (but no leaks).
> 
> What's the issue with IKO? The roofing supply distributor I used to work for 8 years ago spoke highly of the product(they were an authorized distributor)


Its hard to trust anything you read I guess. There is good and very bad said about every product or contractor. I guess you just have to take your chances. So I wonder what the point of due diligence is.
Although I wonder why anyone would post a good review of a sloppy job even at the request of someone else.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

From my experience of delivering the product to the roofers, I found the 'good' guys were not the lowest price, had many customers in the same area and were willing to show their workmanship to prospective customers. They usually had decent looking crews and vehicles.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Although I wonder why anyone would post a good review of a sloppy job even at the request of someone else.


This is how, '_friends_', help each other. This 'roofer' brought in seasonal workers from China for 6 months of the year. His roof customers were Chinese and I know many were cash deals under the table, I mean roof!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> I found the 'good' guys were not the lowest price, had many customers in the same area and were willing to show their workmanship to prospective customers. They usually had decent looking crews and vehicles.


I found exactly the same thing. The roofer I hired had homes in his brochure near my house and he welcomed me to go take a look and talk to the home owners.
He seemed proud of their work and his company.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> If you're staying in the house for 10 years and you decide on metal the question is whether the upgraded roof will ad resale value. I would pay a slightly higher price for a resale house that has a maintenance free roof. If you have trees in the vicinity of your roof metal is more durable.


this is probably the best answer..
yes it costs more...but will last a lifetime for sure, you may need to paint it in 20 yrs...if then...and the cost really, when you think of it that way, is way cheaper than re-doing your roof every 15 yrs
re-sale value 'should' be higher...people like maintenance free everything, but at the same time, don't always look for that in the sales price.

shingles have their place, but the roof has to be ventilated properly, a steeper pitch is also better to get the moisture off...and remove any shade that fall onto the roof...if the shingles can't dry properly, they wear faster...

but...if you are looking to sell in 5 yrs...shingles may be the way to go...they'll still look good, even still at 10...

its all what you are comfortable with


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So the quote for stone coated metal roof came in at $12,000. Pretty steep and I don't think I'm going to go that way. I am uncomfortable with the fact that for that they don't even strip away the old roof. They just install over top.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You don't need the extra weight 





guitarman2 said:


> So the quote for stone coated metal roof came in at $12,000. Pretty steep and I don't think I'm going to go that way. I am uncomfortable with the fact that for that they don't even strip away the old roof. They just install over top.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> So the quote for stone coated metal roof came in at $12,000. Pretty steep and I don't think I'm going to go that way. I am uncomfortable with the fact that for that they don't even strip away the old roof. They just install over top.


Stripping it is a needless step which only costs YOU. Strapping over shingles is no big deal


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> This is how, '_friends_', help each other. This 'roofer' brought in seasonal workers from China for 6 months of the year. His roof customers were Chinese and I know many were cash deals under the table, I mean roof!


Well, they probably do better work than most local roofing crews, likely wont try to tag your daughter or rip your stuff off. Very few "professional" roofers out there in the true sense of "tradesmen". Show me a real warranty from a roofing contractor that isn't a "tail light" warranty.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> So the quote for stone coated metal roof came in at $12,000. Pretty steep and I don't think I'm going to go that way. I am uncomfortable with the fact that for that they don't even strip away the old roof. They just install over top.


I wouldn't worry about installing over the top of the old shingles. I would imagine half of that price is for installation as well. If you installed it yourself, you would have a nice roof that you could afford.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

My metal roof was installed over the old ones and I haven't had any problems. And even in hail storms, the roof isn't that loud.


----------



## eli goldman (Jan 24, 2017)

I also have installed a metal roof from 3 years and i also haven't seen any problem in it.Hail storms affect more to asphalt shingle roofs as compared to metal roofs.First i have asphalt one then a friend of mine who is a Roofing Contractor suggested me to install those metal roof and after installing i doesn't have any problem with it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I suspect raccoons probably can't pull apart a metal roof either

we've had problems every year with raccoons ripping through the shingles, and trying to get into the attic ( a couple times they made it. had to get the buggers out of there, repair the wooden roof and patch up the shingles. pain in the ass )


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey what about those ceramic shingles, like they use in south america?

also the TESLA guy is developing shingles that double as solar panels


Will Tesla’s Solar Panel Roof Be the Next Solar Shingles? | Awaken


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

eli goldman said:


> I also have installed a metal roof from 3 years and i also haven't seen any problem in it.Hail storms affect more to asphalt shingle roofs as compared to metal roofs.First i have asphalt one then a friend of mine who is a Roofing Contractor suggested me to install those metal roof and after installing i doesn't have any problem with it.


Phishing?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My next door neighbour has a metal roof, for at least 10 yrs now, and swears by it.
My FIL had one put on his barn well over 20 yrs ago. Mixed feelings. While the metal is fine, when it was installed they used a rubber gasket/washer on each of the screws...that doesn't last forever, and lead to leaks eventually, requiring the roof to be redone....reused same metal pieces though.
as I said in an earlier post, I think its likely a superior roof....but id have to consider how long I plan to live in that house, as I don't believe you would get your money back on it were you to sell. So far, my wife and I have moved about every 5 years, although this time may be longer as we now have a kid in school to think of, and are likely at the top of our buying power in terms of the "home ladder" people seem to take.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> hey what about those ceramic shingles, like they use in south america?
> 
> also the TESLA guy is developing shingles that double as solar panels
> 
> ...


I wouldn't feel comfortable with clay shingles a la south America for our very extreme climate, although I have seen some homes here with them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> I suspect raccoons probably can't pull apart a metal roof either
> 
> we've had problems every year with raccoons ripping through the shingles, and trying to get into the attic ( a couple times they made it. had to get the buggers out of there, repair the wooden roof and patch up the shingles. pain in the ass )



my hunch is, theyd work on the soffit, fascia, corners or some other vulnerable area, so hopefully your roofer would have it all buttoned up tight. then again, they might just go under your porch or something instead. they are amazing animals/pests. strangely I never see them anymore since moving farther out of TO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Phishing?


spam/shill is the better word....who comes to a guitar forum to make their first post about roofs? lol.
hes an idiot either way...being that this is GUITARS CANADA, unlikely to get much business for a Ft Lauderdale roofer lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

When we moved to this little village, a guy had metal roofing on a flat roof held down with gravel dumped on the roof. No screws. Lol. My friend built a beautiful home on the lot. I had suggested that he just renovate by dumping some fresh gravel on the roof.

Todays asphalt shingles have been modified in the typical way -- lower cost to manufacture, and tout changes as improvements to mark up price. I just moved into a house I built myself. Even knowing I was getting ripped off, I couldn't justify the expense of good metal roofing. Also, I don't like the way metal looks.

If your roof is simple, consider metal. If complicated, beware. Valleys and flashing are trouble areas, as already said here.

I hate roofing, and won't be up there again ten fifteen years from now. But a good contractor can do a smaller house in a day, so the life of the shingles isn't a big deal to me.

Next project is a lakeside "shack" in Northern Ontario. Metal for sure there!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Also, I don't like the way metal looks.


The metal roofs I looked at had some kind of rough coating on them to make them look like asphalt shingles.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say they look like asphalt shingles though... not saying they look worse, just different. the same way Trex doesn't look like real wood...even with the woodgrain pattern stamped in it.
metal shingles - Google Search


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

next time, I'm getting one of these:


----------

